# 14!!



## Laura_Thornley (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi im 14 and ive recently been diagnosed with IBS. I'm finding it really hard 2 cope with it and im sick of people accusing me of trying to miss school!!anyone wanna talk i would really appreciate it!Luv Laura XxXx


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

hi laura. I understand how you feel Ibs started for me 3 years ago, when I was 20.I am glad you were diagnosed because no doctor has ever wanted to tell me I have it. one internist toled me when I suggested i had it. you have read about it . what do you think, do you think you have it? he went on to say that he didnt like to diagnose it because there is no cure for it. I have ibs diarrhea, and I have been able to cope since I realized on my own what I had, and bought some books to know how to deal with it. let me tell you. some days wont be so good, but you cant let those days bring you down. if you dont have someone close that understands, you can always come to this website, and talk to us. we always understand. good luck.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh Laura I know how you feel. PM me anytime if you wanna talk. I know how it is for people not to believe you when you really are suffering bebe.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

IBS is distressing at any age! At fourteen it must be agonizing to say the least. Why do YOU think you have IBS? Can you identify any problematic areas in your life that are difficult for you to deal with? Are you lonely? Do you have friends your own age to hang out with? Are you hiding behind your painful IBS because it is too difficult to live in the 'real' world? People can be very mean sometimes and maybe you cannot identify with any other people? Please feel free to email me.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

Hey laura,i'm 15 and i've had IBS for a couple years now. I know how frustrated you must be, i can remember all the stuff i went through when i first had IBS. My parents thought i was lying all the time, my sister made fun of me, i missed 20-25 days of school in a year, my friends started to think i was faking it too....it was horrible. i ended up going to a counselor because i felt like i was screaming inside and no one was listening to me. She basically saved my life, who knows what i would have done if i hadn't been able to talk about it with someone. I as well as many others on this bulletin board can offer you plenty of advice and helpful tips, but sometimes someone to listen and reassure you that everythings going to be ok is all you need. Feel free to e-mail me anytime at dacn###charter.net! hope you're feeling well.... - Claire


----------



## angelicious (Jun 21, 2003)

don't worry hun, you are not alone. i haven't confirmed of having ibs with my doctor yet but im pretty sure i do have it. i've been like this for a very long time, since elementary. and im entering my 3rd year in high school. yes it's terrible and hard to cope with. just remember to eat healthy, drink lots of water, go running, swimming, and pray to God and ask him for help! that is what i do. take care now!


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hey Laura i really understand how u feel. I'm 16 and i started 'suffering' at 11, but no one would believe me. It took me 5 years for my mum 2 let me see a doctor about it and even after being diagnosed they still think im exaggerating. My dad thnks its all in my head. So i know how lonely ibs can be & how frustrating it is. Sometimes i feel like no one cares & theres no way out & i wish myself dead, but dwelling on these feelings just makes u feel bad. I'm lucky in that i found some1 i can talk 2 who understands - Jo my big brothers girl friend. If i hadn't have found her 2 talk 2 or this site God knows what i've had done. If u ever wanna talk - I'm here, i will understand. Luv ya, Carla xXx


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

There are so many people suffering so much more than us. I think that and it instantly makes me thankful and glad to be alive.


----------



## E2horsecrzy4u (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey, I'm 14 too and I just was told by my doctor that I had IBS about a month ago. I started being in pain about a year ago but it has gotten so bad sometimes I just can't stand it! I felt so alone until I found this site. All of my friends also thought I was faking sick to get out of school and stuff. I'm so glad I found out other people have this sickness too and I'm not alone!Emily


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

i know what you mean about people acusing you of missing school even my closest friends were hacking me about! which didn't feel to good! anyway i explained to some of my closest friends wht IBS really is and all the stuff that i had to go through! after that they started to be a little more understanding which really hepled. my best advice is to do the same thing i did, though it can be embarrassing. let them know that your ok and if they hve any questions about it that makes it that much better that thier interested in your condition.~celle


----------



## charlie.B (Apr 6, 2003)

hello im 19 but i was told i had ibs at 17, it took them about a month to finally agree what was wrong with me, i was in and out of hospital, they were going to see me as an out patiant, but i got so sick and weak from not eating for almost a month that my doctor didnt think id make it that long, so i got admitted straight away, for a week they gave me all these pills and i was fine untill i had another laspe which was another week in hospital, but right now im doing ok,all my friends know some know more about it than others but they all know i have toliet trouble, and they all cool with it they make jokes but not mean ones just silly ones that even i laugh at, it makes me feel better that they dont feel like they cant say anything about my ibs like its a forbiden subject or something,im starting my third year at college on the 8th of september and im not worried but the trip to belin that lasts a week i am worried about, what if i need to go on the choach jonney there, and what about all the new people that will be there what will they think, so i know what your going through ill talk any time


----------

